
Inside GCHQ: the art of spying in the digital age - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/ccc68ffc-7c1e-11e9-81d2-f785092ab560#comments-anchor
======
genera1
The article is paywalled

~~~
hhs
Thanks for the note. This may help: please click on the button 'web', which is
below the title of this thread. This will open a Google search result and the
first result should be this FT piece and hopefully, when you click on that,
it's accessible.

